# Dog breeds with Low Prey Drive? Recommendations?



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Looking for a family member.

Needs
Low Prey Drive
Med Energy - will get a good off leash hourish run at least once a day if so required
Highly trainable - this is a big one for them
Any coat fine except for long.
Eager to please
Intelligence - Prefer low to med intelligence. If it cant work out how to outsmart everything, they wont complain. 
Agile, quick and nimble on its feet. This was another big one.

No no breeds - anything bully, herding breeds and of course anything with high prey drive is out. Also long coated breeds and not too big. They couldn't give me more on the size as they weren't sure themselves, but they know they dont want too big.

Edited to add - they've decided they would prefer a smaller dog. And one that could handle agility or similar when older.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Appenzeller mountain dog seems like the ultimate perfect fit, in pretty much every aspect, outside of that breed your standards made it tricky, especially the ones with the syringe urge to herd being discounted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JustDucky (Jun 19, 2013)

How small?


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

my heinz 57 shelter mutt fits all of those requirements......

well except maybe handling agility.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Not much comes to mind honestly.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2013)

I think it's safe to say you've eliminated the sporting, hound, herding, most of the working, and the toy group...and a majority of non-sporting. Are there any traits you're willing to be more flexible on? In my experience, prey drive is something that can be curbed through training, and energy levels can vary just as much between dogs as between people. Even with dogs considered on the higher/lower end


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Nothing teeny small from what I've gathered.
Yeah most mutts would fit the requirements I'm sure but they plan on going through a breeder.

Appenzell mountain dog seems like a good match until I read over and over about herding lol. Big no no. Love the look of them though! Thank god I dont need another dog!!
Excuse my ignorance but what does 'syringe urge' mean?

I already told them that they have eliminated pretty much everything lol, thats why I was hoping if I posted on here, you guys might think of something I missed.

Ive got them down to - LOW prey drive, Small to Medium dog, Active but not super high energy and easy to train. But no herding dogs or bullys. Is that any easier?


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2013)

voodookitten said:


> Nothing teeny small from what I've gathered.
> Yeah most mutts would fit the requirements I'm sure but they plan on going through a breeder.
> 
> Appenzell mountain dog seems like a good match until I read over and over about herding lol. Big no no. Love the look of them though! Thank god I dont need another dog!!
> ...


Maybe look at some dog like cat breeds? LOL


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

hahahahah  :clap2:


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

why is the prey drive such a big deal? Other pets?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

voodookitten said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does 'syringe urge' mean?


I think that was supposed to be "strong urge", LOL. . .autocorrect 

Maybe a Tibetan Spaniel? Or a Lhasa? I mean, if agility isn't so important for them. What do they really want a dog for?


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Willowy said:


> I think that was supposed to be "strong urge", LOL. . .autocorrect
> 
> Maybe a Tibetan Spaniel? Or a Lhasa? I mean, if agility isn't so important for them. What do they really want a dog for?


I know tibetan spaniels aren't considered bull breeds, but every one I've met has been very uncooperative, they aren't easy to train from what I've seen.

Appenzellers were used for herding, but unlike breeds like the collie, it's not instinctual and required a fair bit if training as well as specific herding lines to find good herders. The great thing with the appenzeller is also the size flexibility, they are consistently anywhere between 40 and 70lbs and the parents size are great indications. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Their last dog was a mutt. Lovely thing she was. She could do all sorts of tricks and they always wanted to do agility but their girl was too old. She passed last year. Kids have left home. They have chickens that free range, cats and they have grandkids. These guys are very active and not house bound at all, so dont be thinking they are oldies lol. The wife is so keen for a dog that can do some dog sports, this woman is super fit and can keep up with us young'uns easily.

The biggest reason for prey drive being a no no is they have wild birds, kangaroos and every type of wildlife under the sun come to their place where they free feed from the various feeders the husband leaves out. Yes, they could train the new dog or pup to not chase and they are willing to do that, but it has to have a low prey drive to start with. Hence why they are going for a breeder.

These guys will more than likely go for a dog around the 1 year mark as they arent keen on pups (cant blame them) so they are trying to find the right breed to begin with.

Tibetan Spaniel - just had a look and that is so them. Will see what they think. I havent met any to be honest, but everything sounds great but what Tuco said above about the ones they have met - is that the norm for the breed? Or just the ones you have met? Time to do some reading I think..


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah yes of course kangaroos..........I wonder how my dog would react to a kangaroo. I wonder how I would react to a kangaroo.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

zhaor - my dogs love to to chase them and do so every morning. They never get close. I wouldn't cross one. They hurt when they attack. If I was face to face to one- I would crap my daks 100%. And they are covered with ticks. We have many that roam on the property (well graze would be more the word) and they are super impressive. And the joeys are simply adorable. No ifs or buts. Just fricking gorgeous. But yeah - loads of ticks. Ugh.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If they want to do agility, prey drive is a good thing. I would think that motion sensitivity would be a bigger issue. For agility, you'd want a dog who will tug with you and chase a ball, but you don't want a dog who will take off running after everything that moves in their field of vision.

I'm stumped on a low prey drive dog that's also medium sized though.

Toy poodles and the other small companion dogs will typically not have much prey drive, but if they're encouraged to play and tug from an early age will have enough drive to do agility. They're all on the smaller side though. If I was personally looking for low prey drive, I would get a toy poodle or maltese, or maybe a chi. But even that isn't a safe bet, any breed can have individuals with high prey drive or motion sensitivity. Pixie is a maltese x toy poodle, and she doesn't have all that much prey drive, but is very motion sensitive, so she will forget what she's doing and chase something that's moving, even though her impulse control and obedience is really great.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

My small miniature poodle won't chase anything - lol! Make sure you don't get a terrier of any sort - they'll chase anything! Worried about the low-med. intelligence part. How would a dog like that be trained to do agility?

Sounds like they just want a lap dog. How about a pug? They have low exercise needs compared to other breeds.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Boston Terrier? I don't know if they have high prey drive... but I do know they love chasing balls, and are very athletic (and intelligent!). Maybe that might work? Not sure though :/


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I was going to say smooth coated collie, but if they don't want intelligent then that's out but it fits almost everything else (the size is a little bigger than wanted and they are intelligent)


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

voodookitten said:


> Tibetan Spaniel - just had a look and that is so them. Will see what they think. I havent met any to be honest, but everything sounds great but what Tuco said above about the ones they have met - is that the norm for the breed? Or just the ones you have met? Time to do some reading I think..



The issue with the tibetan spaniels are these, and yes I've met quite Afew (probably around 1-2 dozen, both at the clinic and shows)

- they are very very smart, and it's not just intelligence, they are clever, and also conniving, they really seem to like testing their limits in the sneakiness of ways

- very naturally barky, especially at night

- hard to train

- long fur and more grooming





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I think you should reconsider the herding breeds. Generally their prey drive is lower than a lot of other dogs. They want to chase something, but not kill it. They do tend to be very intelligent and independent thinkers, though. But that makes them more trainable.

Of the non-herding dogs I came up with French Bulldog and Boston Terrier.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmmm.....yorkie?

Small, medium-high energy (but can be tired out indoors). Lower prey drive as far as terriers go, and at least more easily managed. If kept clipped, coat is no biggy. Highly trainable. Would love to do agility in the casual way the family wants to. Probably a little smarter than they were looking for, but easily managed because of size.

Also, globally, one of the most common breeds so you'll probably be able to help them find a good breeder easily. 

So many of those traits contradict, by the way.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just did a basic breed quiz and it came up with cocker spaniel, corgi (lol prey drive) and miniature poodle (although the intelligence there might be too much)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Miniature Poodle or Bichon maybe. (I'd say avoid Toy Poodle if there are lots of animals on the farm since they might be a little too small for safety). Yorkie as mentioned by blenderpie is a good one to look at too. 

If it is very hot where you are, I'd avoid the snub nosed breeds like Pugs, Bulldogs, Frenchies and Bostons.


----------



## JustDucky (Jun 19, 2013)

What about a Stabyhoun or, if that's too big, a Kooikerhondje? Or maybe a Bichon Frise or an English Springer Spaniel?

Or, if they are flexible on size as long as they get low prey drive, a livestock guardian like a Great Pyrenees or a Kuvasz will leave their other animals alone. A Great Dane would, too.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Poodle or spaniel is what came to mind. But they have hair. Maybe a whippet?


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

Bichon or Poodle is the only thing that came to mind? They've kinda cut off a lot of great breeds.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

> Hmmm.....yorkie?


My cousin's yorkie tries to chase and pull the tail feathers out of chickens, so maybe that's not the best option...


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea dont do ANY terrier, not only do have have a healthy prey drive, but it's an unpredictable one too.


Springer spaniels are very hyperactive and abit trickier to train.

I second on the large guardian breeds, they seem to be a better option 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Boston Terrier was my first thought.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Why does everybody keep mentioning boston terriers? I'm to understand that they have very high, unpredictable prey drives, like most terriers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Tuco said:


> Why does everybody keep mentioning boston terriers? I'm to understand that they have very high, unpredictable prey drives, like most terriers
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Never seen a Boston Terrier around here with a high prey drive. They weren't bred for high prey drive/working. They were bred for companionship. They aren't like "most terriers" imo at all because they were never used for ratting, etc.

http://www.akc.org/breeds/boston_terrier/index.cfm
http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/non-sporting/boston-terrier.html

And just to add - "unpredictable prey drive"? I don't quite understand this. Something small runs, they chase..? You can curb it, but obviously, it's not as easy as having a dog with low prey drive...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Are bostons really good for agility though? Forgive me if that's a stupid question, I've just never personally seen one doing it and it seems like the smushed face would pose problems in respect to it.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Bostons are quite athletic and can do very well at agility.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> Are bostons really good for agility though? Forgive me if that's a stupid question, I've just never personally seen one doing it and it seems like the smushed face would pose problems in respect to it.


Yeah, I mean... I know they're super athletic, but I have no clue if the smushed face would be alright if they are doing something like agility. That's why I wasn't sure if it was a 100% match, but every Boston I have met has been suuuuper athletic


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There's a big difference between 'really good for agility' and 'can do agility'. Most people who want to do agility should go with the latter especially if you've never done dog sports before. Most people don't last and most don't want to live with the really competitive dogs on a day to day basis. Especially if you stop doing sports after 2 years (average time for people to last in dog sports/showing)

Bostons are far from one of the more popular agility breeds but you do see them competing pretty well sometimes.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Loved the Brussels griffons I have met (the old rose nursery we used to frequent had a pair with a litter-- great Dogs and I dont naturally like little dogs)...

For just low prey drive and biddability I would say Bernese Mt dog. they are big and have long-ish coats though (his coat is really much easier than my Giant schnauzers')... And we neutered him to slow him down, he would have done well in Agility. We have a child, cats and free range chickens-- he is great with all of these...


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Never seen a Boston Terrier around here with a high prey drive. They weren't bred for high prey drive/working. They were bred for companionship. They aren't like "most terriers" imo at all because they were never used for ratting, etc.
> 
> http://www.akc.org/breeds/boston_terrier/index.cfm
> http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/non-sporting/boston-terrier.html
> ...


Unpredictable as in rather than a pitbull where you know regardless of the situation he's gonna go for it, a boston would go from all good with one pigeon, but bolt for another, they don't have as much if a drive as their terrier counterparts, but it's still their and stronger than most of the non hunting alternatives.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Pug? They're very friendly and love their people and are not usually focused on much else. They can sometimes be a challenge to train, but not because they don't want to please.

And, they're hilarious.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not thinking a pug for agility......


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok, Im just going to show them this thread I think - LOL

There are some great suggestions in there, I was thinking more along a poodle line for them.

Someone mentioned in a previous page that if the dog had low intelligence how would it be trained for agility? Easily  I have a dog here that will stare through a fence at the ball on the other side and even when I open the gate to let her go get it - she doesnt get it. But as soon as I teach her thats how you get the result you want, she picks it up and never forgets. 
We have a 2 foot fence in 1 of your yards and she has no idea she can jump it. She's not the sharpest dog.........but her everyday training is great as once she is taught, she gets it. But she just cant work it out on her own. It has come in handy a LOT 

Yes, its Kayla.

I daresay they are going to have to widen their choices a bit, they just dont realize it yet as I haven't told them what was said here as it was nearly bed time when I was posting.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

If being dumb is priority, pretty much every basset hound I've met, was borderline mentally retarded


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Tuco said:


> If being dumb is priority, pretty much every basset hound I've met, was borderline mentally retarded
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:jaw: Can't wait to hear what the Basset owners think of this.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok fine to make it fair, also all the afghan hounds, chows, basenjis, and shih tzus I've met we're pretty dumb  oh I'm gonna regret this post, lol




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Intelligence and biddability are mostly two different things. A dog can be "dumb" but highly trainable because the dog is eager to work for a person and doesn't get easily bored of the repetition of training. 
A dog can be very smart and yet hard to train and seem "stubborn" because they are hard to motivate and easily bored during training.
Most people would do well with a dog in the middle- a somewhat "dumb" dog that is highly biddable.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I call my dog dumb. Cause it's more comforting for me than admitting he's out smarting me and training me to reward him for every little thing.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah I am wondering, maybe its not low prey drive but maybe a more "mellow" personality that the OP might be looking for-- my Berner is so easy going I have no idea how smart he is but he doesnt seem to need to figure things out or challenge me and is so biddable and wants to please...


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps this would be a good list to bring to a rescue and see if they have any dogs that might fit the bill. It sounds like they are more individual dog characteristics than ones that will match with a particular breed.


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2013)

voodookitten said:


> Ok, Im just going to show them this thread I think - LOL
> 
> There are some great suggestions in there, I was thinking more along a poodle line for them.


Would they be able to handle the grooming? When it comes to that aspect they're high maintenance dogs, and most people think low-shed and loow-fur-upkeep are synonymous...when they're not. She'll be shelling out money to get the dog groomed/shaved, and if she doesn't want to put the money out for that herself, she'll have to buy the supplies on her own, which is equally expensive and more time consuming. 

And I resent the Basenji's are stupid thing. Basenji's are very intelligent, just very independent. They don't want to do anything unless if you give them reason enough to, that doesn't make them dumb


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, grooming isn't an issue at all for them. Money isnt an issue for them *sigh, lucky buggers* and it would be groomed regularly.

Hambonez - I reckon you are spot on. I didn't even think to suggest that to them. Thankyou 

And I'm guessing I'm going to be getting that damn popcorn out again shortly, as soon as I read X breed was dumb..........hehe......


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

There's a girl on my other forum that does agility with her pug. There was another pug running at AKC nationals too. It was really fast.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I think a Markiesje would fit. 










But... it'll take a lot of effort to acquire one.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Tuco said:


> Unpredictable as in rather than a pitbull where you know regardless of the situation he's gonna go for it, a boston would go from all good with one pigeon, but bolt for another, they don't have as much if a drive as their terrier counterparts, but it's still their and stronger than most of the non hunting alternatives.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ummm no?? I foster pit bulls in a small dog, two cat, hedgehog inhabited home. They're not "unpredictable"? The pit I fostered with the highest drive chased squirrels outside the home, but could be told "leave it" and that would be it. I just don't understand what you mean by unpredictable at all. You can TELL when a chase is about to ensue... and you can train them to NOT chase, but that doesn't mean they don't have a prey drive, they still do... Is that what you mean? But then that would just mean they have high prey drives - nothing unpredictable there.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> There's a girl on my other forum that does agility with her pug. There was another pug running at AKC nationals too. It was really fast.


 I stand corrected than


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

kcomstoc said:


> I stand corrected than


I was going to say, there's a pug around here who is what I consider to be drivey. She's a cool little dog with a handler who is too inexperienced to know how to really unlock what her pug could really be. With an experienced handler, she could be one of the top working pugs in the country.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> There's a girl on my other forum that does agility with her pug. There was another pug running at AKC nationals too. It was really fast.


This. I used to know a pair of Pugs in my old Pug meetup group that were champion flyball dogs. Kuma would have been an agility dog if I had had the money when he was younger for the training. He was, and still is, lightening fast when he gets going, and as a young dog he would clear the back of our couch from a stand still, and we had to give up using baby gates by the time he was a year old, as he would simply jump over them, lol.


----------

